# funnel feeding



## KaliCurves (Dec 18, 2006)

Whre can I find more information about this? Maybe some photos?


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Dec 19, 2006)

But funnels are soooo 20th Century.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 19, 2006)

Gordo Mejor said:


> But funnels are soooo 20th Century.



In the 21st Century, we just teleport the food into your stomach.


----------



## KaliCurves (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL ok


Gordo Mejor said:


> But funnels are soooo 20th Century.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 19, 2006)

It's for a "retro" set she's planning, guys.


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh Kali, are you by chance planning a set where you are funnel fed???


----------



## KaliCurves (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL sorta. I want to know what it feels like to be funnel fed, and see if its something I might like. Yes photos will be taken to document it. Is this a problem?? 








Russ2d said:


> Oh Kali, are you by chance planning a set where you are funnel fed???


----------



## Logan494 (Dec 19, 2006)

i suggest funneling boiled custard :-D it's yummy and very fattening


----------



## Russ2d (Dec 19, 2006)

"_LOL sorta. I want to know what it feels like to be funnel fed, and see if its something I might like. Yes photos will be taken to document it. Is this a problem??_"

It will be a damn big problem if I don't get to see it!! 

Kali I like the way you think, in addition to the Pics may I suggest a VIDEO as well... :eat1:


----------



## KaliCurves (Dec 19, 2006)

Im hoping you mean cooled custard 




Logan494 said:


> i suggest funneling boiled custard :-D it's yummy and very fattening


----------



## KaliCurves (Dec 19, 2006)

LOL, we will see. I dont normally take video footage of my first time doing something!:doh: 




Russ2d said:


> "_LOL sorta. I want to know what it feels like to be funnel fed, and see if its something I might like. Yes photos will be taken to document it. Is this a problem??_"
> 
> It will be a damn big problem if I don't get to see it!!
> 
> Kali I like the way you think, in addition to the Pics may I suggest a VIDEO as well... :eat1:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 19, 2006)

Katharine Gates thought that Betsy's funnel adventures were the ultimate extreme koolness. If Goddess Kali can master this technique we're really cooking. Kali gleams like a brand new sportscar when she's full of goodies!:eat2:


----------



## KaliCurves (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah she mentioned it to me. But I want to find out if its something I would be interested in first. :eat2: But there isnt much info on it other then stories.




Ned Sonntag said:


> Katharine Gates thought that Betsy's funnel adventures were the ultimate extreme koolness. If Goddess Kali can master this technique we're really cooking. Kali gleams like a brand new sportscar when she's full of goodies!:eat2:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 19, 2006)

I wonder if that's still up? She had to conceal it from the German Health Ministry in order not to get bumped off the socialized medicine...


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 20, 2006)

I was once at a party where they were doing funnel beer drinking in high school (it was the '80s, a different time and place...definately 20th century...). I would imagine that it's basically the same as funnel "feeding". I would think that you have to have liquid going down the tube. I could only very briefly funnel drink; you had to keep your throat open. You literally could feel the beer pouring down your throat strait into your stomach. I tended to gag, the slightest flinch in my throat made the beer go up my sinus cavity out of my mouth and all over my face. I only made a few of attempts, nobody wanted to waste the beer. Some of the guys could almost do a bottle of beer.

Hope that's useful and by all means post pics...

fa_man_stan


----------



## mikael (Dec 20, 2006)

unfortunately i can't provide any info, kail, but i know for sure that Kali + funnel feeding = ultimate hotness


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 20, 2006)

Beer bong! I couldnt remember what it was called Beer bong, feeding funnel, basically the same thing I would imagine Maybe I'm being presumptious, but Ned should have known this?! 

Apparently there has been some serious research done in beer bong development; here are some links with possible ideas, if this is something that you really want to do:

This guy seems to be the beer bong meister
http://www.beerbong.com

Some specs and a picture of the guy who invented it:
http://www.beerbong.com/faqs.htm
http://www.beerbong.com/howdoes.htm

Some reasons for using a beer bong
http://www.beerbong.com/ten.htm


Multiple user beer bongs
http://theultimatebeerbong.com


fa_man_stan


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Dec 20, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> It's for a "retro" set she's planning, guys.



retro or not it still hot


----------



## Obesus (Dec 21, 2006)

This is my territory...I have had the experience many times and there are several do's and don'ts involved...but it is an intense erotic experience with a powerful ritual feeling.....I have actually had this done during some of our performance art pieces back in the 1980's....Joel Peter Witkin's wife Cynthia performed the funnel feeding at a performance we did at the People's Theatre Collective at Fort Mason here in Frisco...that was just an amazing life-transforming thing! I also did a couple of pieces at the Vat studios with Luna Aldeberan and Mistress Shari...there were a bunch of them....I have such stories! I believe I have written at least one article on it for SOMA magazine back in the 1990's....I would be happy to share whatever insights I have
The picture is from the article on San Francisco Performance art in People Magazine...July 16th, 1986...I am the one in the middle.. back when I was a skinny thing! Ironically, the bald man to the right is none other than Frank Discussion from punk band *"The Feederz"*,,,Yikes


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 21, 2006)

out of curiosity, what are the dos and don'ts



Obesus said:


> This is my territory...I have had the experience many times and there are several do's and don'ts involved...but it is an intense erotic experience with a powerful ritual feeling.....I have actually had this done during some of our performance art pieces back in the 1980's....Joel Peter Witkin's wife Cynthia performed the funnel feeding at a performance we did at the People's Theatre Collective at Fort Mason here in Frisco...that was just an amazing life-transforming thing! I also did a couple of pieces at the Vat studios with Luna Aldeberan and Mistress Shari...there were a bunch of them....I have such stories! I believe I have written at least one article on it for SOMA magazine back in the 1990's....I would be happy to share whatever insights I have
> The picture is from the article on San Francisco Performance art in People Magazine...July 16th, 1986...I am the one in the middle.. back when I was a skinny thing! Ironically, the bald man to the right is none other than Frank Discussion from punk band *"The Feederz"*,,,Yikes


----------



## Obesus (Dec 22, 2006)

In the SM/BD community, I am very safety-conscious about this and I really do hesitate to put explicit and specific instructions about funnel-feeding on a public board, because someone out there might be tempted to misuse those instructions or might just make a simple error that could have very serious consequences. If you are interested, just email me through the member's list and I will be glad to give the details in a safety-oriented context outside of the boards. I think Conrad would appreciate not having to worry about being sued because of something posted on the boards! :bow: 



Rebecca said:


> out of curiosity, what are the dos and don'ts


----------

